# Fahrradständer für Focus Bike



## naidhammel (10. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir für mein Focus Bike (Crossrad9 einen Fahrradständer kaufen, Wißt Ihr wie dieses neue (angeblich von Focus patentierte) System heißt, welches der Ständer zum befestigen am Hinterrad benötigt?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Rückmeldungen.

mfg


----------



## nosaint77 (10. August 2010)

http://www.pletscher.ch/wDeutsch/pages/Produkte/index.php?IdTreeGroup=5&navid=10

Nach unten scrollen zu den Hinterbaustützen... das suchst du. Gibt auch weitere Hersteller. Einfach mal nach Hinterbaustützen yahooen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naidhammel (11. August 2010)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> http://www.pletscher.ch/wDeutsch/pages/Produkte/index.php?IdTreeGroup=5&navid=10
> 
> Nach unten scrollen zu den Hinterbaustützen... das suchst du. Gibt auch weitere Hersteller. Einfach mal nach Hinterbaustützen yahooen.



Aber so eine normale Hinterbaustütze (mir bekannt als Hinterrradstütze) kann durch den Bremssattel bei mir nicht befestigt werden. Da soll es ein "extra" Sytem geben???


----------



## Eike. (11. August 2010)

Schonmal bei Focus gefragt?


----------



## naidhammel (11. August 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schonmal bei Focus gefragt?



Ja, aber da kam bisher keine Antwort!


----------



## LostFocus (11. August 2010)

Kaufst du, der Passt

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/294165/cat/500


----------



## nosaint77 (11. August 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Kaufst du, der Passt
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/294165/cat/500



Also kocht Focus doch kein eigenes Süppchen...


----------



## naidhammel (12. August 2010)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Also kocht Focus doch kein eigenes Süppchen...



Das mit dem eigenen Konzept wurde mir im Fahrradladen gesagt, ich selber weiß es nicht.


----------



## Mr.T (13. August 2010)

Focus hat definitiv nur den "Pletscher-Standard"! Sollte also kein Problem sein einen passenden Ständer zu finden!


----------



## naidhammel (13. August 2010)

Mr.T schrieb:


> Focus hat definitiv nur den "Pletscher-Standard"! Sollte also kein Problem sein einen passenden Ständer zu finden!



Ne, ganau das hat es nicht. Und wenn ich richti9g informiert bin ist der Pletscher-Standard auch kein Fahrradständer fürs heck, sondern für die Mitte. Und da ist bei meinem keine Befestigungsmöglichkiet vorgesehen/vorhanden.


----------



## Mr.T (13. August 2010)

naidhammel schrieb:


> Ne, ganau das hat es nicht. Und wenn ich richti9g informiert bin ist der Pletscher-Standard auch kein Fahrradständer fürs heck, sondern für die Mitte. Und da ist bei meinem keine Befestigungsmöglichkiet vorgesehen/vorhanden.



http://www.radl-ecke.de/jtlshop/Pletscher-Hinterbau-Seitenstaender-Comp-Zoom-24-28-18mm-Lochabstand

Ok es war ein bisschen unklar ausgedrückt- Pletscher hat nämlich mehr als einen "Standard" erfunden. Klassischerweise wird die Ständerplatte in der Mitte als "Pletscherplatte" bezeichnet. Dennoch ist der "18mm- Lochabstand-am-Ausfallende-Standard" auch von Pletscher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (15. August 2010)

naidhammel schrieb:


> Das mit dem eigenen Konzept wurde mir im Fahrradladen gesagt, ich selber weiß es nicht.





Mr.T schrieb:


> Focus hat definitiv nur den "Pletscher-Standard"! Sollte also kein Problem sein einen passenden Ständer zu finden!





naidhammel schrieb:


> Ne, ganau das hat es nicht. Und wenn ich richti9g informiert bin ist der Pletscher-Standard auch kein Fahrradständer fürs heck, sondern für die Mitte. Und da ist bei meinem keine Befestigungsmöglichkiet vorgesehen/vorhanden.



Ja wie jetzt, hast jetzt Ahnung oder nicht? Wohl eher nicht, sonst hättest ja nicht die Ausgangsfrage gestellt.

Nochmal im Klartext: Focus hat eine Standardaufnahme für Hinterradstütze im Rahmen integriert (an der Kettenstrebe). Es passen also alle Hinterradstützen von Pletscher

Fahrradständer für Mittelbefestigung (nennt Pletscher Mittelstützen) werden mit einer Schraube direkt hinter dem Tretlager montiert.


----------

